# 1910 Labor "Tour De France" Bicycle



## Dweber (Dec 25, 2018)

Been reading about this Labor bicycle. Quite amazing! No problem changing tires on the run. Has anyone ever seen one of these"1910 Tour De France" bicycles? Would love one for my collection. Wonder how many years this model was made?


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 25, 2018)

There’s a small write up about Labor in “The Competition Bicycle “ by Jan Heine. Not much is explained though.

Velo dream is selling a catalogue here in the for sale section. If you want one or to learn more then you should consider buying that from him.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 25, 2018)

Stilleto fork form back in the day.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 25, 2018)

Cannondale still copies this front fork design
https://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/P...aspx?nid=49ab3f0b-b39d-4081-87da-3bee738046f6


----------



## oldspoke (Dec 25, 2018)

John "Happy Jack" Keen used the bayonet fork on his 1878 - 80 "Eclipse" racing Ordinary .


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 26, 2018)

There's a nice one over in Europe on display in a museum.  It's on the Sterba site for museums.  Here's some pics of it:

Enjoy


----------



## Dweber (Dec 26, 2018)

I guess you consider this a early road bike built for the Tour De France. Love the dual water bottle carrier.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 26, 2018)

The ultimate arch frame!


----------



## locomotion (Dec 26, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> There's a nice one over in Europe on display in a museum.  It's on the Sterba site for museums.  Here's some pics of it:
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...




that bicycle is awesome
I rarely like the design of European 1900-1920 bicycles, but this one is definitely an exception!
very curious to know how effective the braking power is on that rear single arm brake!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 27, 2018)

https://www.sterba-bike.cz/fotka/3611/category/race-and-sport-bicycles?lang=EN


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 3, 2019)

I like the handlebars on the museum bike !


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 17, 2019)

This Labor design was introduced in 1909, not sure how long they were in production for.
The pre-production image differs in that both stub axles were on the same side, as opposed to opposite sides as shown in the above photos.
There was also a roadster handle barred version available. Was the "TdF" name from the factory, or a later addition?


----------

